# jig



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more jig

It's for flutes,Cir.,edge guide,mortise slots,and many more all with just one jig,no need to screw it to the base of your router if you use the brass guide way..(1" guide needed..)

To cut the 1" index centering plug for the jig, chuck up a 1/8" drill bit in the drill press lock the stock down to the top, drill a 1/8" hole ,next chuck up a 1" dowel cutting drill bit, this will get you a true 1" plug with a 1/8" hole on dead center of the index plug, the index plug must be dead on..


~~~~~~~~~
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/13243-levon.html#post108065
========


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Just one more jig
> 
> It's for flutes,Cir.,edge guide,mortise slots,and many more all with just one jig,no need to screw it to the base of your router if you use the brass guide way..(1" guide needed..)
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am very interested in your jig, from the pictures there are 2: one with only 2 slots and one with several.
Can you explain the use of this jig. I do not understand how it works.
Thank you expound a little more

Santé


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Bob - I like that jig. But, my last remaining, somewhat anemic, brain cell can't get wrapped around the purpose of the index pin and plug


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought all the questions would be about the star pattern!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The index pin is for a quick setup of the jig,,lets say you want to put in some flutes,mark the stock, tap the index pin in the stock,on dead center of the mark(s) on the stock,with the sharp point on it,move the jig so the pin just sits in the hole,or you can also just drill a small 1/8" hole in the stock,move the bearings over lock them in place and your set to drop the router on the plate jig and put the flutes in place,quick and easy..it will work on strait or curve flutes..

I should note the plug will set up the dead center point of the jig..the router bit will remove the hole(s).

I did make a center 1/8" pin for the cir. pin for the jig but I did not post it, the socket head of the bolts can be use the same way by drilling a 3/8" hole for the head to drop in..without the bearing in place.
======



jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - I like that jig. But, my last remaining, somewhat anemic, brain cell can't get wrapped around the purpose of the index pin and plug


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The extra slots are for the edge guide setup or for the fluting,keeps the jig running true to the stock..strait or curves.. 


======



Santé said:


> Hello,
> I am very interested in your jig, from the pictures there are 2: one with only 2 slots and one with several.
> Can you explain the use of this jig. I do not understand how it works.
> Thank you expound a little more
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

hahahahaha
Star, it's some MDF stock I re used for the jig  made the jig with the ski jig for the most part and the drill press .

Star made with the router bit below
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2008299/25783/3D-ROUTER-CARVER-BIT-SYSTEM----CMT-Part--RCS-BIT.aspx

see video on same web page.

=======



Mike Wingate said:


> I thought all the questions would be about the star pattern!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more snapshots, and a little bit how to set it and how to use the jig.

Just a note, when using the jig for mortising the jig must be screwed to the base of the router, it needs to be held to the stock with the bearing in place.(2 ea.)
It's a simple geometry thing 

========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Duhhh, It kept eluding me that with the exception of mortiseing, the jig isn't attached to the router......Thanks....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

" isn't attached to the router " that's the best part of the jig, the cord can't wind up on you or get in the way of the bit or the base plate..when you do a cir.or use the edge guide set up..
The cir.part of the jig will cut out a 1" to 6" hole..you can increase the size of the cir.by making the jig in the shape of a oval, this one is 7 3/4" in diam.

=======



jschaben said:


> Duhhh, It kept eluding me that with the exception of mortiseing, the jig isn't attached to the router......Thanks....


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

How well do those plug an tenon cutters work? I've been considering getting me a set like that, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

They work great , I think they are made for making log furniture but they also work well for making dowels true size, as you know most dowels are under size most of the time..the only down fall with them is they will only cut a 3" long one the norm but you can push it to 4"..great plug cutters/toy wheels also in the plastic/poly. stock. 


=======



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> How well do those plug an tenon cutters work? I've been considering getting me a set like that, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks my friend  looks like I'll be ordering me set real soon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, what a great job you've made of that jig, BUT, I'm sure that there are other elderly members like me who really do find that picture is worth a thousand words, SO, how about a photo shoot of the jig being used., pretty please!


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

I second Harry's request.

mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Sorry,,,Just saw your post about the new type of jig,, see the PDF on the link below it will show one way how the jig can be used, it's just so simple way of doing the jobs ,I don't know why someone did not come up with it b/4..one jig for many jobs.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/20595-groove-routing-around-corners.html#postid169815

====



harrysin said:


> Bob, what a great job you've made of that jig, BUT, I'm sure that there are other elderly members like me who really do find that picture is worth a thousand words, SO, how about a photo shoot of the jig being used., pretty please!


----------



## Grung56 (Jul 13, 2010)

*rounded corners without attachable template*

Is it possible to route rounded corners on a table mount router without  having to attach a template guide. (Imagine cutting four corners on 100 pieces!)
My project requires either half inch MDF or half inch poplar.
Greg


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Grung56 said:


> Is it possible to route rounded corners on a table mount router without  having to attach a template guide. (Imagine cutting four corners on 100 pieces!)
> My project requires either half inch MDF or half inch poplar.
> Greg


It sure is Greg, make a perfect one by any means you have to use as a template which will then either be pinned or stuck with double sided tape to each piece in turn then routed using a straight bearing cutter. The other way is to make a simple jig and hand rout the corners.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Grung56 said:


> Is it possible to route rounded corners on a table mount router without  having to attach a template guide. (Imagine cutting four corners on 100 pieces!)
> My project requires either half inch MDF or half inch poplar.
> Greg


Hi Greg - welcome to the forum
Guess it depends on what the job is. I have done a lot with just a roundover and a push block.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

+1 on that John I do it the same way if the board is not to big.., no template or jig needed ,quick and easy and they always come out the same way every time .. 

Or this for the Cove type or the big boards..
http://www.routerworkshop.com/envelopejig.html

===



jschaben said:


> Hi Greg - welcome to the forum
> Guess it depends on what the job is. I have done a lot with just a roundover and a push block.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I got a set of plastic corner rounding masters with numerous internal and external radii. I've copied them to MDF as I've used them and use the MDF ones for the actual job.
(Don't ask why !!)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Grung56 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bobj3 and others, 
thank you for the feedback on my corner routing challenge. The 'envelope jig' was interesting and one I shall try 

[(the envelope jig from router workshop site)

For greater quantities, or 'production scale' like a hundred or so, I might also consider a corner template with clamps (so I don't have to screw into the project material, or fiddle with dbl sided tape). My thought is to make the hardboard perfect template corner, then clamp project on top of it. Use a table mounted router with a bottom bearing wheel on a straight bit, and ... Bob's your uncle!
(Of course I know it is best to bandsaw the bulk of material away first.)

But for grain woods (not MDF), the envelope jig allows you to flip it over so bit is always biting into side grain, to avoid chip out.


Thanks..... Greg


----------

